# NEED TRANSMISSION/HYDROSTATIC FOR WHITE GT-1650



## znebbs (Nov 16, 2021)

CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A USED TRANSXALE FOR A GT1650 YARD BOSS.

LOOKING FOR A USED ONE. SOMEONE TOLD ME ITS A EATON 1100 TRANSMISSION. 

SHAFT DRIVE. WHAT LAWN TRACTORS WOULD HAVE THIS SAME TRANSXALE.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This model was made by MTD and it does have an Eaton trans in it....Here is the parts diagram for the rear drive assy. with the part numbers....









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## znebbs (Nov 16, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> This model was made by MTD and it does have an Eaton trans in it....Here is the parts diagram for the rear drive assy. with the part numbers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is shaft driven from the crankcase back to the transmission. can you find me the diagram for that.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

The LGT Fords made by Jacobsen also have the Eaton in them, I believe. I was told they fit the MTDs of that era. Can you take a pic of it? I have one here in Ontario.


----------



## znebbs (Nov 16, 2021)

poncho62 said:


> The LGT Fords made by Jacobsen also have the Eaton in them, I believe. I was told they fit the MTDs of that era. Can you take a pic of it? I have one here in Ontario.


Where in ontario. I was told the LGBT 165 is the same


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

znebbs said:


> Where in ontario. I was told the LGBT 165 is the same


I am near Hanover, south of Owen Sound. Someone on another forum was contacting me about this, was that you?


----------



## znebbs (Nov 16, 2021)

poncho62 said:


> The LGT Fords made by Jacobsen also have the Eaton in them, I believe. I was told they fit the MTDs of that era. Can you take a pic of it? I have one here in Ontario.


These are from a gt650 white yard boss. these are not mine but this is what i need .. the transmission is what i may be interested or the hole part.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just looking at that I don't think the one I have is the same. It is outside under a workbench I have behind the shop. I will have to drag it out once some of the snow melts.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Might be the same

Went out and took a pic of what I can see.....frozen in there pretty good right now.


----------

